# Your pok?mon trainer's name? (Plus gender?)



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had so many names for the trainers over the years 

Current name in Platinum: Sawado (male trainer)

So, what's your pokémon trainer's name? (Plus gender?)


----------



## The SpyGoob (Feb 24, 2011)

Foddy (male)


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 24, 2011)

I always pick males, and give them a name that starts with M


----------



## Bioness (Feb 24, 2011)

Male: Akira, Darron (my name)
Female: Megumi, Dara

I alternate the names and genders


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 24, 2011)

I always use male and my own name.

The only exception was in Yellow and once in Crystal.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 25, 2011)

Diamond, Female, Mikuru

Platinum, Female, Konata

HG, Female, Maka



Name of the anime girl I was randomly thinking of at the time. Female character because I've pretty much done that since Crystal.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2011)

Current name in heartgold: Red (Male)


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 25, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Current name in *heartgold:*  Red (Male)


Blasphemy!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 25, 2011)

lol Red challenged Red


----------



## DittoDude (Feb 26, 2011)

I always use male and my own name.


----------



## Saturday (Feb 26, 2011)

I've always used my first name though I'm considering on changing that for Pokemon White.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

RBY: Male, Red

GSC: Male, Gold

RSE: Male, Brendan

DPPt: Male, Lucas

HGSS: Male, Gold


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2011)

I always use Army, because my name doesn't fit there(It's Armaghan) and my friends(And even some teachers) call me Army. 

Ohyea, I forgot to say that I'm always female(If it's possible ofcourse).


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 9, 2011)

White, Female, Yoshika

Black, Female, Fuuko




again, random anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) >.>


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Pokemon White - Male (RAITEI)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2011)

(>.>) I've always just done 'Ash.'

Except for Crystal, in which I created my first and only female protagonist and named her... 'Crystal.'


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

I name all male and female characters I use in Pokemon my username, Esura.

Its gender ambiguous, can be used for female and male. It was a name I made for a character I written and drew back when I was in late elementary school. 

Its been 10 years (or maybe more) since I used the name Esura online.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

Soul Silver; Taemin (Male)
White; Ankh (Male)

Asian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here. (Taemin's from K-Pop group SHINee and Ankh's from Kamen Rider OOO)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2011)

Black: Male, Dean


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Black: Male, Dean



Supernatural-tard huh?

So am I.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 9, 2011)

DUDE, obviously a guy
It always great reading,
"DUDE! ....." by the NPCs


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that I think about it I did name my character 'Doctor' and his rival 'Master' in FireRed.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 9, 2011)

Female, and Mari :33


----------



## Gilder (Mar 9, 2011)

I always used the name Gilder beginning w/ Blue, Yellow, Silver, and Crystal. But, I got banned from an online game where I used that game, so I started using the reverse of that... Redlig. Now I always use that including in Sapphire, Green, Diamond, Platinum, and White. Btw, always picked male, 'cause I'm a guy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

I use Kyle, just a name I like a lot.


----------



## Gilder (Mar 9, 2011)

.... huh, how weird, that's my real name and I never use it. Kudos to you, keep it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

You've been here since 2007 and only posted 81 times?


----------



## Gilder (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah, I don't get on much. -_-;
Almost forgot about about the forum entirely, then I got one of those birthday emails. So, I decided to come back.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

It's my real name too. Bro's for life 

Especially since Gurren Lagann is awesome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 10, 2011)

I always pick males. And name 'em Zdravko 'cause it's a fucking badass name.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is male and his name is Summon for Summoner (lol).


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2011)

In White: Red (Male)


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

I always use my name Sam is so simple


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked the female this time, her name is Dara (my IRL name is Darron)
though I have the japanese version and on there my guy is named Akira (a name I love)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't remember what name I gave the characters in generation 3 and below games, but in Diamond, and Heart Gold my character was usually named Killer, Zylos, or Wolf. In White it's Zylos. 

I've played as the male and female for pretty much all games(Except when I couldn't be female), I will probably play as a female once on Black, but I'm male on White.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 17, 2011)

I usually pick female, and use Netorie. But there have been times that I pick the male character and named him Eli. I love that name for a guy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2011)

Male - ANDY 

Always in all caps, ever since the Blue version, where I started it, not knowing you could switch to lower case.

One version... Either HG or Pt, I named him "Drew" with proper capitalization... didn't feel right.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

Female - Kura

When I use male, I obviously go with Caelus. I just liked the female of this game, for some reason.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 18, 2011)

I always go Male and use names I've used in Forums and such. So it's always either Rhythm or Fade. I'm using Fade in White right now.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

In my Black version I chose the male character and the name Jotaro.

In my White version I chose the female character and the name Sakuya.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Stark. Every damn time.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 19, 2011)

Sammy and I always choose male.


----------

